
Creating a WebAssembly-powered library for the modern web - markdog12
https://hackernoon.com/creating-webassembly-powered-library-for-modern-web-846da334f8fc
======
pavlov
Bravo. The best part is when he doesn’t blindly include the Emscripten
standard lib but instead checks what the built object is actually importing,
and just implements those ten functions.

Web client development has been on a dependency binge for years. WebAssembly
can help fix it.

Unfortunately it’s equally likely that WAsm will be used for giant runtimes
that reimplement everything. How about “WAsmElectron” so that every page can
load its own private copy of Chromium? “No more browser incompatibilities!”
The horror...

~~~
willglynn
> “No more browser incompatibilities!” The horror...

Oh man.

Remember that time Google shipped Chrome as an IE plugin? If you sent a magic
header or had a magic meta tag, the plugin take over the entire content area,
effectively transforming IE6 into Chrome.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome_Frame](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome_Frame)

Chrome-as-WebAssembly is a horrifying thought but somehow it still seems
better than the thing that _actually happened_ when one player wants to move
forward and another steadfastly refused.

